# The end of the 5D line?



## Renaissance (Mar 30, 2014)

Note: This letter has been received by Canon Inc. and is currently being taken into consideration.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi Renaissance.
I think your letter to Canon complaints department ended up here by mistake! 

Cheers Graham.


----------



## tron (Mar 31, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Renaissance.
> I think your letter to Canon complaints department ended up here by mistake!
> 
> Cheers Graham.


 ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 31, 2014)

Renaissance said:


> Although, when taking the same photos with my friends, it appears my 5D lacks image quality compared to their fujis & sonys.



Why would Canon care when people keep buying? Obviously you shelled out ~$3000, so your complaint might fall on deaf ears


----------



## m (Mar 31, 2014)

What do you want for your 5D3?
Could you please post some pictures?
What's the shutter count?

Have fun with your sony!

_I have to agree, there's nothing like a picture of a Prius from a 5D.
I mean look at those shots of the 918 spyder, does that thing look awesome or what? - all shot with a 5D!
hybrid and 5D is a match made in heaven._ ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 31, 2014)

Renaissance said:


> Although, when taking the same photos with my friends, it appears my 5D lacks image quality compared to their fujis & sonys.



What's lacking? Low ISO DR? There are many reasons your friends may be getting better images that have nothing to do with the sensors. 



Valvebounce said:


> I think your letter to Canon complaints department ended up here by mistake!



No, it didn't...because:



Marsu42 said:


> Why would Canon care when people keep buying? Obviously you shelled out ~$3000, so your complaint might fall on deaf ears


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 31, 2014)

As for "the end of the 5D line," the 5DIII is probably the best-selling high-end dSLR on the market. Feel free to not buy a second one, or it's successor. Canon doesn't really care.


----------



## blindcat (Mar 31, 2014)

And Note: If you would use Magic Lantern for your 5D3 you have a video IQ that beats all stuff you mentioned.
Never expect Canon to support ML officialy. And why you need that? Just use it and smile.


----------



## Sith Zombie (Mar 31, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Renaissance.
> I think your letter to Canon complaints department ended up here by mistake!
> 
> Cheers Graham.



Best reply ever ;D


----------



## Arctic Photo (Mar 31, 2014)

I don't get this.


----------



## KimH (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi Arctic,

Where can I see the Porsche 918 Spyder shots you refer to? I'd love to take a look.

Best regards from Stuttgart




m said:


> What do you want for your 5D3?
> Could you please post some pictures?
> What's the shutter count?
> 
> ...


----------



## distant.star (Mar 31, 2014)

.
This seems to be one more in a long line of posts that confuse personal preferences/needs with market realities.

The market clearly says that Canon systems meet the needs of most photographers. To think their 5D line is in some jeopardy seems ludicrous.


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 31, 2014)

Renaissance said:


> when taking the same photos with my friends, it appears my 5D lacks image quality compared to their fujis & sonys.



I'm going to reiterate a point made by PBD a while ago on an old thread; your friend's cameras may well be more 'amateur' orientated than the 5DIII, which is a true professionl camera not necessarily set up for instant gratification. 
If that's how you feel you'd probably be better off with a fuji or Sony. It's no big deal; those cameras have been designed to appeal to a certain audience after all. 

But 'end of the 5D line' ? 
;D. ;D


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 31, 2014)

distant.star said:


> This seems to be one more in a long line of posts that confuse personal preferences/needs with market realities.



On the other hand, current Canon brand market realities are so boring this it needs a troll thread to generate some interest beyond "7d2 [CR1]" and "35L2 [CR0]" :-o


----------



## tron (Mar 31, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> distant.star said:
> 
> 
> > This seems to be one more in a long line of posts that confuse personal preferences/needs with market realities.
> ...


 ;D ;D ;D


----------



## m (Apr 1, 2014)

KimH said:


> Where can I see the Porsche 918 Spyder shots you refer to? I'd love to take a look.
> 
> 
> m said:
> ...



Sorry for teasing you, I just wanted to troll along a little, pointing out that there might be other important things, like subject matter.


----------



## tron (Apr 1, 2014)

OP practically removed everything via editing.

Nice BS thread by the way...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 1, 2014)

Renaissance said:


> Note: This letter has been received by Canon Inc. and is currently being taken into consideration.



"Consideration."


----------

